# Sunset Beach



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

does anyone know if there is any wild camping at sunset beach at the mo we are thinking of going there next week
We are also interested to know if we go to morocco do we have to take euros and find an exchange or do we have to find cash machines and if so are they readily available 
Could anyone advise of current return ferry prices
thanks ann


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sunset beach where? :?


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

Ann, 

I have sent you a pm.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

So where is it, or is it a secret? :?


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Ann

Are you referring to the Sunset beach in Benalmadena, if so yes there is a free spot?

Coordinate are as follows

N36,34.887 W4,32.887 or n36,34'53.63" W4,32'08.09" or N36.581564 W4.535580.

All three coordinate take you to the same spot behind the Sunset beach Hotel, you may park any ware apart from the hotel car park which can be plainly seen.

Regards
Ray


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

kevanna1959 said:


> does anyone know if there is any wild camping at sunset beach at the mo we are thinking of going there next week
> We are also interested to know if we go to morocco do we have to take euros and find an exchange or do we have to find cash machines and if so are they readily available
> Could anyone advise of current return ferry prices
> thanks ann


Ref Morocco... Ferry ticket open return is currently €200 from Carlos next to Lidl at Algerciras. You need cash as payment.
At Tangier med port there are a couple of money changers after you clear the customs. They take euros and sterling. As far as i know there are ATM machines in the main building ..
We have friends over there now so info is up to date.. 
Meeting with a group of others from another forum soon to make the crossing mid January...


----------

